# Grand Master Dr. Dan Lusica



## hal-apino

Martial Arts Instructor Arrested For Sex Crimes Against Minor'

Written by Carol Rock Friday, 07 January 2011 14:30 A martial arts instructor was arrested at his place of business shortly before noon Wednesday by detectives from the Sheriffs Special Victims Bureau for inappropriately touching a minor child.
Lt. Mark Hershey of the Santa Clarita Valley Sheriffs station said that Dante Lusica, 64, was arrested on suspicion of committing a sex crime against an 8-year-old female who was a student at TaeKwonDo Center, USA on Bouquet Canyon Road.


He is being held in lieu of $250,000 bail and was scheduled to appear in court Friday.
Lusica, who is listed on the centers website as Grandmaster Dr. Dan Lusica, is the President of the PanAm Chung Do Kwan TaeKwon Do Foundation and holds a 9th degree black belt. According to the site, he developed the first TaeKwonDo afterschool program for developmentally challenged children.
Detectives are investigating the incident and would like to hear from anyone with information regarding the case or those who may be considered additional victims. Contact Detective Richard Simmons at 661-799-5809.

http://hometownstation.com/index.ph...011-01-07-13-28&catid=26:local-news&Itemid=97


http://tkdcusa.com/content/grandmaster-dr-dan-lusica


----------



## IcemanSK

This was on his school's website today. http://tkdcusa.com/content/important-announcement-attorney-phillip-toomey-esq

I don't know this man, nor his reuptation, but he teaches in my town. I wondered why no other news outlet in town carried this story. Perhaps the above gives some explanation for it.


----------



## miguksaram

What really sucks is if he is innocent, it won't matter, because this will always encourage doubt in people's mind simply because he was accused.


----------



## terryl965

Well this is going to hurt him just because it was printed. People need to make sure what is fractual and what is fiction.


----------



## Carol

Isn't anyone concerned about the victim(s)?


----------



## terryl965

Carol said:


> Isn't anyone concerned about the victim(s)?


 
Yes of course but the question has to be ask was there really a victim? I mean one report he was charged, while another was said to be questioning and was not charged. If the victims made up the alligation than who is the true victim here?


----------



## StudentCarl

Carol said:


> Isn't anyone concerned about the victim(s)?


 
I don't think the above comments reflect a lack of concern for students, but a question of whether a crime was committed. If there was a crime, there is a victim. If there was no crime, then the question is what happened.

I work in a high school and have seen outright lies, miscommunications and misinterpretations that go from parents to media with little or no investigation to determine truth. Sometimes the victims are the truth and the child who is a pawn in adult drama. It is unfortunate for any person (at any age) to be in this situation.


----------



## IcemanSK

Carol, I was and still am, worried about any potential victims. As I said, I wondered why no other news agency in my town picked it up. (we're big on those kinda stories, here). This is one possible explanation as to why. If there's enough evidence to hold him, then he should be held. If not, let him go. My guess is, either way, he will loose students.


----------



## miguksaram

Carol said:


> Isn't anyone concerned about the victim(s)?


Question is who is the victim?  GM Lusica may be the victim here if they allegations are false.  

We had a case in our area not to long ago where a high school gymnastics coach was accused of sexual misconduct because it was alleged that he inappropriately touched a couple of the female athletes.  He explained that in order to help them with their move he had to place his hands on certain spots of their body to correctly spot them for their safety.  When one girl thought it was not right she made the charges, which led to a mob frenzy of allegations.  In the end, they had several other gymnastic coaches as witnesses saying that what he did was indeed the correct way in helping the athlete.  However at this point his reputation was shot by these allegations and he couldn't go back to work.  So who is the victim?


----------



## mango.man

I am highly suspicious of any lawyer letter that refers to the suspect in any sort of a criminal proceeding as "Our beloved grandmaster".

I suspect more details will become available over time.

PS, I met this guy once a few years ago.  I think I posted here about him at the time.  We were at a competition in Pasadena, CA and Sam had just soundly defeated one of his students.  He came over and talked to me after words and asked that she come to his upcoming World Championships in a few weeks at a local high school gym.

I explained, sorry we have no plans on attending and his response, in a pleading yet excited tone, was "But It's The World Championships!!!"

We actually did go, but not to compete, just to watch and see what sort of people showed up and possibly recruit some new talent for Team X as we were just getting started at the time.  I saw a phenomenal young lady fight (at least in comparison to all the others I watched fight) and I went to talk to her father about joining us and I realized it was Gigi Gil, who at the time was already training part time with Team-X.  Otherwise it was probably one of the worst events I have attended, especially when you consider that it was THE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS!


----------



## miguksaram

mango.man said:


> I am highly suspicious of any lawyer letter that refers to the suspect in any sort of a criminal proceeding as "Our beloved grandmaster".
> 
> I suspect more details will become available over time.
> 
> PS, I met this guy once a few years ago. I think I posted here about him at the time. We were at a competition in Pasadena, CA and Sam had just soundly defeated one of his students. He came over and talked to me after words and asked that she come to his upcoming World Championships in a few weeks at a local high school gym.
> 
> I explained, sorry we have no plans on attending and his response, in a pleading yet excited tone, was "But It's The World Championships!!!"
> 
> We actually did go, but not to compete, just to watch and see what sort of people showed up and possibly recruit some new talent for Team X as we were just getting started at the time. I saw a phenomenal young lady fight (at least in comparison to all the others I watched fight) and I went to talk to her father about joining us and I realized it was Gigi Gil, who at the time was already training part time with Team-X. Otherwise it was probably one of the worst events I have attended, especially when you consider that it was THE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS!


 
Ok...so the guy throws a crappy tournament, doesn't mean he is touching little girls.  As for the lawyer note, I have heard many people refer to instructors as great grand master or Supreme grand master....that is a whole topic for another time but again, doesn't mean he is doing anything wrong.

This is definitly one that we will have to wait and see what happens.  If he did do it, I hope that cut off his balls and I hope the victim receive the due counseling she needs.  However if he didn't do it, I hope that he will not be ruined because of a misunderstanding or an outwardly false accusation.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

My prayers go out for the child in question, the grandmaster, his family, and the other students and staff at the dojang.

Regardless of the outcome, all involved should be kept in prayer.  

Best case is that this a misunderstanding or miscommunication of some kind, thought it will likely have negative and possibly long term ramifications for the GM and the school.

Daniel


----------



## Miles

I don't know the GM or the lawyer. But the lawyer indicated his TKD rank-he is likely a student of GM Lusica and hence, "our beloved grandmaster."

There is a presumption of innocence until proven guilty-like Miguksaram, I am waiting to see how this works itself out. Even if he is not proven guilty, his image will have taken a hit. If he is found guilty, he'll face the consequences-my understanding is that the prison population doesn't care for child abusers....


----------



## mango.man

Innocent until proven guilty only exists in a court of law.  In the court of public opinion, anything goes.

That said, I will wait until more information is available about this particular case.  However, if my child were a student of his, I would be certain to supervise every moment that he spends with my child and carefully scrutinize every thing he does as he interacts with the students.


----------



## Daniel Sullivan

mango.man said:


> Innocent until proven guilty only exists in a court of law. In the court of public opinion, anything goes.


Yes, and a news media that thrives on the sensational knows this and exploits it to the greatest degree possible.  

Not to mention the general ignorance of the general public (collectively) to begin with.  One of the reasons that public opinion should never be a factor in a trial.  

Daniel


----------



## hal-apino

If you go to www.lasd.org and enter his name in the inamte infomation it will show that he was arrested and booked held in the jail for 2 days was released on the 7th for 

Booking No.: *2597562 *      Last Name: *LUSICA *      First Name: *DANTE *      Middle Name: *VILLANUEV *

Sex: *M*       Race: *H*       Date Of Birth: *11/16/1946*       Age: *64*       Hair: *BLK*       Eyes: *BRO*       Height: *506*       Weight: *165* 
Arrest Date: *01/05/2011*       Arrest Time: *1200*       Arrest Agency: *0601*       Agency Description: *LASD-SANTA CLARITA VALLEY PATROL* 

Something does not add up when the sheriff department clearly list him as being arrested on 10/5/11 he was released on the 7th, from what I am reading it was due to not enough evidence to hold him.  I am not sure if this is an on going investigation or not.  
His beloved grandmaster however was arrested from what I am reading, if he is Guilty or not I have no Idea!


----------



## hal-apino

terryl965 said:


> Well this is going to hurt him just because it was printed. People need to make sure what is fractual and what is fiction.


 

I always make sure what I post is Factual! Infact I have made a few calls and It might surprise a few that the letter from the attorney is GONE! Imagine that!


----------



## Carol

Doesn't seem too surprising to me, considering he was threatening plagues of locusts on the news outlets that reported the story...but curiously enough the story appeared to have been up for several days without a retraction. I worked in broadcasting many moons ago, news outlets take that kind of stuff very seriously.  

An emphasis was made on how he became renown for his programs for special needs children.  If it plays out that the alleged victim is a special needs child, I think it goes without saying that deciphering the whos, whats, and whens make a particularly complex and delicate matter for all parties in the picture.

Going back to hidey-hole, big storm's comin


----------



## hal-apino

What the web site says today soon after I made a couple of phone calls

http://tkdcusa.com/content/overzeal...ster-phil-toomey-retraction-tkd-grandmaster-0

What a CLuster, who is covering who?


----------



## IcemanSK

hal-apino said:


> If you go to www.lasd.org and enter his name in the inamte infomation it will show that he was arrested and booked held in the jail for 2 days was released on the 7th for
> 
> Booking No.: *2597562 *      Last Name: *LUSICA *      First Name: *DANTE *      Middle Name: *VILLANUEV *
> 
> Sex: *M*       Race: *H*       Date Of Birth: *11/16/1946*       Age: *64*       Hair: *BLK*       Eyes: *BRO*       Height: *506*       Weight: *165*
> Arrest Date: *01/05/2011*       Arrest Time: *1200*       Arrest Agency: *0601*       Agency Description: *LASD-SANTA CLARITA VALLEY PATROL*
> 
> Something does not add up when the sheriff department clearly list him as being arrested on 10/5/11 he was released on the 7th, from what I am reading it was due to not enough evidence to hold him.  I am not sure if this is an on going investigation or not.
> His beloved grandmaster however was arrested from what I am reading, if he is Guilty or not I have no Idea!



I'm glad that you posted this Hal-apino, but I'm curious how you found this. This is from a small town radio station, not a big media outlet. Were you looking for this sort of news story and ran across this one?


----------



## RSweet

IcemanSK said:


> I'm glad that you posted this Hal-apino, but I'm curious how you found this. This is from a small town radio station, not a big media outlet. Were you looking for this sort of news story and ran across this one?



That is an easy answer. Years ago I signed up for google alerts on anything that says Taekwondo. Every morning, I get a long list of news articles, most of which are about 8 year old who will end up as Olympians. Every once in awhile is something worthwhile. Halapino collects articles on tkd masters and abuse. I sent it to her.


----------



## IcemanSK

RSweet said:


> That is an easy answer. Years ago I signed up for google alerts on anything that says Taekwondo. Every morning, I get a long list of news articles, most of which are about 8 year old who will end up as Olympians. Every once in awhile is something worthwhile. Halapino collects articles on tkd masters and abuse. I sent it to her.



Oh, I see. Thank you, ma'am. I thought it was unusual to find such an item from an obscure source. Makes perfect sense now


----------



## mango.man

RSweet said:


> That is an easy answer. Years ago I signed up for google alerts on anything that says Taekwondo. Every morning, I get a long list of news articles, most of which are about 8 year old who will end up as Olympians. Every once in awhile is something worthwhile. Halapino collects articles on tkd masters and abuse. I sent it to her.



Funny I have also had a google alert for taekwondo for several years as well, but this one wasn't sent to me.


----------



## RSweet

If you are feeling left out I can send it to you.


----------



## RSweet

Since others may share your issues - here it is. Maybe you didn't read the last item on the email or google likes me better.

 						From:


  Google Alerts <googlealerts-noreply@google.com> 							Hide 						

 					 					 						Add to: 						To Do, 						Calendar 					





 					 									 						To:


  ladytkd <ladytkd@aol.com>

 				 					 						Cc:

 				 					 						Bcc:

 				 					 						Date:
 						Fri, Jan 7, 2011 10:36 pm




STA to stage national team selection
[SIZE=-1]The Swazi Observer
*TAEKWONDO* - THE Swaziland *Taekwondo* Association (STA) will stage a national team selection tournaments at Manzini later this month. *...*
See all stories on this topic »[/SIZE]Steppin In It live at The Green Door
[SIZE=-1]MSU State News
After receiving tips from one of his *Taekwondo* teaching assistants, criminal justice senior Brandon ... Graduate student Josh Orndorff tries on his *...*
See all stories on this topic »[/SIZE]Saber's awesome foursome!
[SIZE=-1]Bradford Telegraph Argus
Four Saber *Taekwondo*  students  Daniel Klein, Gabrielle Williams, Oliver Klein and Harvey  Baxter passed their black-belt gradings at the 89th BTCB dan *...*
See all stories on this topic »[/SIZE]Blue Ash/Montgomery Symphony young artists
[SIZE=-1]Cincinnati.com (blog)
Besides music, he balances his life with golf, and *Taekwondo*. He also holds a first degree black belt in *Taekwondo* certified under the World *Taekwondo* *...*
See all stories on this topic »[/SIZE]

[SIZE=-2]
Cincinnati.com (blog)[/SIZE]Martial Arts Instructor Arrested For Sex Crimes Against Minor
[SIZE=-1]KHTS Radio
*...* 64, was arrested on suspicion of committing a sex crime against an 8-year-old female who was a student at *TaeKwonDo* Center, USA on Bouquet Canyon Road. *...*
See all stories on this topic »[/SIZE]


----------



## hal-apino

IcemanSK said:


> Oh, I see. Thank you, ma'am. I thought it was unusual to find such an item from an obscure source. Makes perfect sense now


 
I think its very unusual to remove a letter from an attorney and claim the attorney never wrote it!  Who wrote it?  Why did they Lie?  What are they trying to cover up?  Now if this guy is innocent, this sure does not help him in any way!


----------



## IcemanSK

hal-apino said:


> I think its very unusual to remove a letter from an attorney and claim the attorney never wrote it!  Who wrote it?  Why did they Lie?  What are they trying to cover up?  Now if this guy is innocent, this sure does not help him in any way!



I noticed that, as I read the original letter again, it was not written by a lawyer. It said something to the effect that "if anyone continues to spread this lie, they will be subject to *prosecution*." Any first year law student knows that in this situation, one would threaten to sue someone, not prosecute them.

I actually take the second note at face value. I'm sure a student of the "beloved GM" who has access to that site took it upon themselves to write the first note & say it was from the attorney/student. I could see it being a well-meaning high school student without the knowledge or consent of the attorney. (Dumb move!) Now the lawyer has to do damage control for his own reputation because it makes him sound like an idiot & the GM sound like a control freak who put the lawyer up to it.

So, I don't think it's a matter of hiding something. Just doing damage control because of what a foolish student did in response to the GM's situation.


----------



## Carol

RSweet said:


> Since others may share your issues - here it is. Maybe you didn't read the last item on the email or google likes me better.
> 
> [SIZE=-1]http://www.google.com/url?sa=X&q=ht...bRew3U&usg=AFQjCNHR2Tu9AF7tzOyjqxOu_EAKwkn1Dg[/SIZE]



I suspect it is more a matter of timing.  Google uses load-balancing (sorry for geek-speak) to spread these automated queries out over the day.  If they ran them all at once, the system would crash.

The page that had the story was rather low-budget web site...I suspect its page rank was significantly lower than something seen in, say, the Boston Globe or the New York Times.  Even if the search bots for the news alerts are run every day, it sounds like yours hit before the lower-ranked story fell off the radar for your particular query, and someone else's hit after the story fell off the radar.

Can't say I know much about TKD, but I know plenty about telecom


----------



## hal-apino

I can share the reason that I was told  it went to this "small web-site" 
The Sheriff department sent them the arrest record, they might have sent it to others that decided not to run with the story, I can't say one way or the other.   I was told the reason was due to the nature of the allegations and that other kids trained at the school and they felt parents should be aware. 

Much like the small town of Sugar land, the report from the Fort bend County Sheriff that involved Jean Lopez never made it to the Media, however the same thing happed with a Coach at Pitts University and had page after page on google within hours. He was fired due to the allegations.


----------



## hal-apino

http://www.the-signal.com/section/36/article/39149/


----------



## IcemanSK

http://www.the-signal.com/section/36/article/39149/

This was posted in The Signal (the local newspaper in our town) yesterday. This is quite typical of this paper to get stories wrong, but THIS sets a new standard of "low." It doesn't say who this person is, or what school it is. So now, EVERY MA instructor in EVERY school in town is  subject to suspicion by students & parents! Now I have to send a note to my students, their parents, & every relevent stakeholder in my school to tell them that the story they read in the paper yesterday isn't me.


----------



## cheeto

I removed my child from this Tae Kwon Do Center because Grand Master was arrested for child molestation. Now I am getting a letter from Amerinational Management Services saying that I am breaking my contract??? Unbelieveable!! I will see them in court! The nerve to try to force me to keep my kids at a place that an accused child molester teaches at???? Wether he did it or not, it's not up to me to decide but I will not live my child there to later on find out he is guilty!!!


----------



## Bruno@MT

cheeto said:


> Wether he did it or not, it's not up to me to decide but I will not live my child there to later on find out he is guilty!!!



I don't disagree with your sentiment. I would do the same.
But from a legal pov he is still innocent until proven guilty, and if you have a contract with them, it could be that you are in breach of it.


----------



## IcemanSK

The local paper here finally wrote another article with the instructor's name in the story. Here's the editor's explanation for his reasoning. 

http://www.the-signal.com/section/36/article/39149/

I've not heard any more news on this story. I don't know that anything else has been discovered.


----------



## IcemanSK

Here's an update on this case from the local newspaper:



From The Signal newspaper March 3, 2011

An investigation into sex-crime allegations against a Saugus martial arts instructor has stalled after a public appeal for more information on the case yielded no new leads in two months, detectives said Wednesday.

Nobody else has come forward; the investigation is ongoing, said Detective Rich Simmons of the Santa Clarita Valley Sheriffs Station. At this point, there is not enough to proceed. When its one persons word against another, the district attorney wont proceed.

Dante Lusica, 64, was detained Jan. 5 at the Tae Kwon Do Center, USA, on Bouquet Canyon Road on suspicion of inappropriately touching an 8-year-old girl who was enrolled at a martial arts studio, according to past reports. Lusica was released from custody days later and no criminal charges were filed.

The allegations against him have seriously harmed his reputation, caused him health problems, humiliated his family and cost him business, Lusica said Wednesday.

I was accused, I was thoroughly investigated and I was never charged in court, Lusica said. Any accusation, no matter how bizarre it is, has to be treated that way. 

I can understand, because there are predators and real monsters out there, but I cant say the way I was treated was fair, or right, because I felt completely violated.

In a five-page letter dated Jan. 31, Lusica wrote to parents whose children were enrolled at his studio that he and his family were the victims of a malicious accusation.

A mother, who had since taken her children out of the program, told authorities the alleged crime occurred in 2009, Lusica wrote in the letter.

Simmons said he would not discuss details about the case.

I have reason to believe this did occur, but Im not going to get into the dynamics of the case, Simmons said.

Lusica said Wednesday he doesnt know why he was accused but thinks it could be because the woman had been struggling financially.

While he was being questioned by investigators, Lusica said, detectives offered to reduce the severity of the criminal charges he was facing if he admitted he had touched the girl accidentally. Lusica, who said he spoke to law enforcement without an attorney, refused.

(The detectives) said, To make our job easy, so we can all go home, just say you accidentally brushed up against the childs chest, Lusica recalled. But I cant admit to something I have not done. I cant admit to something that never happened.

Lusica said he has studied Taekwondo his entire life and opened the martial arts studio in 2002.

(The accusation) is hurting my family in so many ways, Lusica said. My grandchildren are getting teased. Kids can be very hurtful in their comments.

Beside a few speeding tickets, Lusica said, hes never broken the law.

The only justice I want is the truth, Lusica said. After a thorough investigation, detectives couldnt find any evidence to substantiate the accusation.



Here is a letter Dan Lusica wrote to his students & their parents that was also published in the newspaper today. http://media.morristechnology.com/m...ta/article/2011/03/03/0303_TKDletterFinal.pdf


----------



## ap628

Please set your facts straight.  The only victim in this story is Grandmaster Dr. Dan Lusica and his family.
*First*, Grandmaster Dr. Dan Lusica was accused of having the ucgly allegation of a parent of TKD who was dropped out of the TKD school some 2 years back because the father lost his job, family lost their home and they fell into sad financial plight.  The accusation was made by the mother 2 years after their daughter and son had been students of the school.  Because of the nature of the accusation (inappropriately touching an 8-year old), American laws are very strict:  accused are almost assumed guilty rather than innocent and sadly treated that way!
*Second,* the Grandmaster was thoroughly investigated for two days, the local paper (The Signal) sensationalized the story because the Grandmaster is a prominent figure in the community, and asking the public if there is anyone who could corroborate the accusation of the mother of the alleged victim --- because even the brother of the alleged victim and the son of the mother accusing the Grandmaster, could not corroborate the accusation.
*Third,* no charges were ever filed against the Grandmaster in court.  He was issued a letter by the Los Angeles Sheriff's Office signed by Sheriff Lee Vaca, stating that they had to conduct the investigation the way they did because of the nature of the accusation (zero tolerance on child abuse allegations), and "concluded that the accusation could not be substantiated."  Grandmaster was never charged in court, was never arrested (words of the Sheriffs not mine).
The truth is, the only victim in this incident is Grandmaster Dr. Dan Lusica and his family.  His impeccable reputation is being tarnished by a family going through economic hardships.  Dr Dan as we fondly call him has never had any brush with the law in 64 years!!!  He has worked and helped children for ages!!!  Even after all the negative publication about him "calling for any or other victims or witnesses", there was not a single person who came forward to corroborate the bizarre and uncalled for accusation against the Grandmaster; not even the brother of the alleged victim who had always been with his sister at all times at the dojang when they were still going there.  Not any one of the parents nor other students who had always been present with the alleged victim, had come forward to corroborate the false accusation.
So please, please correct your story:  The Grandmaster was accused, yes; The Grandmaster was thoroughly investigated yes; The Grandmaster was never, ever charged in court, and was NEVER arrested.  He was temporarily detained to complete a thorough investigation and to enable anyone of the hundreds of students and parents of TaeKwonDo Center to come forward without reservation to provide corroborative information if any.  
Again, the only victim in this story is the good Grandmaster and his family.


----------



## hungryninja

Other news:  http://scvnews.com/?p=22270


----------



## IcemanSK

I find it interesting that someone would stand up for this guy months after it's a posted dead issue in this thread, yet just 9 days before he's sought by police for an unrelated embezzlement & weapons charge & is considered "armed & dangerous."


----------

